# [ROM][Port]Possible Dian xin rom release for i9100[Canceled]



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Canceled im in the process of selling my att sgs2.


----------



## epix4g (Dec 22, 2011)

i would love this ported to epic4gtouch .... i have tried multiple times but cant get it to boot no mater what i try


----------



## Undeadk9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Why you selling rafy?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Samsungs propietary libs/binarys, plus no dedicated recovery partition or fastboot implemantation, all these make my ports a headach, so instead of having fun porting frameworks im having a nightmare, so i decided to sell it and get an htc vivid.


----------

